# New Furnace and Moisture Problem



## firsttimeowner (Jan 16, 2011)

Any advice would me more then appreciated, we purchased our first home in 2009, We had the house inspected because it is an older house. The inspection was great and there were no moisture present at the time of inspection. We decided that because there was an Old boiler (origional 30yr old) and radiators (which leaked) through out the house, that we'd replace it with a forced air furnace. This was a costly job as they had to install all the duct work also. It was all said and done before we spent our first winter in here. Half way through the first winter we noticed we had a terrible condensation problem on all the windows, the new ones and the old ones. Hoping that having the forced air and a wood stove would dry the house out because of years of the boiler system and leaky rads. 

This winter the condensation problem is 10 times worse, I'm forever replacing towels around the base of the windows to soak up the moisture, the picture window in the livingroom is the worst, and we are now looking at a complete redo at the front of the house window drywall ect because of the water damage from the condensation.... 

Sorry so long but We discovered that our new furnace does not have an outside air intake at all it collects "fresh air" from the basement/crawlspace which is always damp. I am wondering now with it getting air from the basement that alls its doing is sucking the moist air from down there and blowing it all threw the house. Which is leading to the horrible moisture problem we are having.


----------



## kok328 (Jan 16, 2011)

I would think that once the moist air crosses the heat exchanger, it would dry the air and you wouldn't have a problem.  Condensation on the windows could also be a sign of CO2.


----------



## eokhuijzen (Jan 16, 2011)

I have an old house too.  Make sure like the other person said it is not CO2!!!  If it is simply moisture which I experienced, the only thing I found that helped was a dehumidifier.  You dont even have to get an expensive one.  I got one for like $25 and it works for the whole house!  It's great!


----------



## paul52446m (Jan 17, 2011)

firsttimeowner said:


> Any advice would me more then appreciated, we purchased our first home in 2009, We had the house inspected because it is an older house. The inspection was great and there were no moisture present at the time of inspection. We decided that because there was an Old boiler (origional 30yr old) and radiators (which leaked) through out the house, that we'd replace it with a forced air furnace. This was a costly job as they had to install all the duct work also. It was all said and done before we spent our first winter in here. Half way through the first winter we noticed we had a terrible condensation problem on all the windows, the new ones and the old ones. Hoping that having the forced air and a wood stove would dry the house out because of years of the boiler system and leaky rads.
> 
> This winter the condensation problem is 10 times worse, I'm forever replacing towels around the base of the windows to soak up the moisture, the picture window in the livingroom is the worst, and we are now looking at a complete redo at the front of the house window drywall ect because of the water damage from the condensation....
> 
> Sorry so long but We discovered that our new furnace does not have an outside air intake at all it collects "fresh air" from the basement/crawlspace which is always damp. I am wondering now with it getting air from the basement that alls its doing is sucking the moist air from down there and blowing it all threw the house. Which is leading to the horrible moisture problem we are having.



Sounds to me like you have standing water in your craw hole. Paul


----------

